# [Orlando] Lake Fairview 8-8-10



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

went in the lake once, didn't like it.....saw bass busting but didn't get a hit....they we're hybrid bass i think. lot of ghetto jetskiers not caring about fishing lol.


my motor is in the shop next door : (


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

The lake is notorious for wakeboarders and jet-skiers, so I would never fish it much outside the sunrise or sunset hours. As for the bass, they looked like normal largemouth to me and not "sunshine bass", but I could be mistaken. There are also lots of shellcracker beds in the lake (you can smell them). The lake has some weed beds but is not as weedy or trashy as the Winter Park chain has been lately. I only fished a quarter or less of the shoreline and did not explore the coves on the north or south shores. My impression from my visit and from people I know who row on the lake is that it doesn't get much fishing pressure.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks like a pretty good morning to me. Not many jetholes at dawn.


----------



## jdefishin (Jun 8, 2010)

i live in orlando and used to fish Fairview quite a bit... most of the bass i caught out there were in 10-25 ft. of water, or at least that is where most all of the quality fish i weighed at tournaments came from. a few years ago, they sprayed it to try and get rid of some of the weedgrowth; long story short, they f$#@ed the entire lake's vegetation up and turned it into a barren wasteland for a while... looks like some of it is starting to come back, but it will never be the same as it used to be... going out there in 2 or 3 hours and catching over 50 legal bass...

Jack


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

damn son, looks like you're on 'em pretty good now


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

I have returned to fish the lake with similar results. But (as Jack warned) there is a notice posted that the city will be spraying the lake for weeds next week. I'm not happy and also a bit puzzled, as there doesn't seem to be any weed problem at all.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

A coworker of mine has a house on that lake. I've fished it once.The east shore line of the lower bowl is nice. there are a lot of bass that get up on the flats there. I have never fished the main bowl or the middle bowl. It IS a jet ski haven though. The worst kinda jet ski people too. There are 3 lakes on my "just leave it to the jetholes and skijerks!

1.) Lake Ivanho (used to be a fun spot but no more. I had to threaten to beat someones butt there one day and that was it for me!)
2.) Lake underhill (not as bad as it used to be)
3.) Lake Fairview


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

ivanhoe beats underhill imo


----------

